# When considering whether to date a woman, do you consider......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

OF course, I had to ask the female counterpart of this question. Do you men contemplate what the female equipment might look like including its size as you are asking for the date?

What exactly do you think about? And what's your preference?


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Of course I would be thinking about that.

I need to to rule out right away whether the equipment is to my liking. I need to see it as soon as reasonably possible! 

For preference, that's different for all men, very different.

I myself absolutely hate pre-pubescent looking equipment. That's an immediate deal-breaker for me. I like big, thick lips that stick out, like a beautiful flower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if she smells bad I tend to assume down there doesn't smell very nice either, but either than that, not really

I do wonder if she's shaved or bushy or trimmed however. As for down there, sometimes I get surprised, sometimes not so pleasantly surprised...


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> ... what's your preference?


My preference? Functional. Beyond that, I don't care. I am much more interested in the person attached to said equipment. As long as it is in working order and she is willing to use it, game on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> OF course, I had to ask the female counterpart of this question. Do you men contemplate what the female equipment might look like including its size as you are asking for the date?
> 
> What exactly do you think about? And what's your preference?


Her looks will certainly increase her chance of getting asked out... 

I don't care what anybody says... you don't notice personality, sense of humor, intellect, etc etc etc when you are first notice someone. All that stuff comes later.

The first thing you notice are physical things. (Just being honest)

Once you get past that initial physical attraction.. what keeps you interested are personality, sense of humor, intellect, etc.

Besides, when you're in love... you just don't notice the flaws.. 

If you marry for looks, I don't think it ends well very often.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> OF course, I had to ask the female counterpart of this question. Do you men contemplate what the female equipment might look like including its size as you are asking for the date?
> 
> What exactly do you think about? And what's your preference?


Do you mean the shape and contour of their hoohoo . No they are all perfect until proven otherwise.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

One assumes you mean south of the border...

It is not a thing of beauty to me, so its appearance is pretty irrelevant. How it fits and functions is much more important.

Her body, her choice in hair...though I prefer trimmed, not bald.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you mean by her equipment her figure or do you mean the defining physical feature of her sex? 

If it's the latter, no. I don't think about it at all because if we ever get that far I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever it's like.


----------



## Strattec (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that's one of the last few things men worry about in a woman when first starting out. Looks and personality are the main things when deciding on a girl.


----------



## maynsx (May 21, 2013)

That's an immediate deal-breaker for me. I like big, thick lips that stick out, like a beautiful flower.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> OF course, I had to ask the female counterpart of this question. Do you men contemplate what the female equipment might look like including its size as you are asking for the date?
> 
> What exactly do you think about? And what's your preference?


Honestly? Here goes...

"Wow, nice rack. Are they firm or saggy" and "are they real, or is it wonderbra".

"Is she trimmed, or does she have Buckwheat in a leg lock?"

Those would be the two main ones I suppose. I always hope for firm breasts, though it's not a deal breaker. I do not much care for the completely shaved look, but not a deal breaker. However, if she does have "Buckwheat in a leg lock" down there, that, more than likely IS a deal breaker. I have never liked a full blown 70's type "vagina-fro", complete with hair going between the legs and up the butt crack, and it's serious a turn off. Enough so I can't get past it.

As for the physical appreance of her "equipment"...I've not seen one yet that turned me off in person. Yes, in pictures I have, but in person (about 30 women or so), while some were definitely "prettier" than others, none were "bad".

As for size...yes, a thought is given to that before hand. Hoping it's not too loose. I've been with a couple of pretty (or very) loose women, and, let's just say it's not ideal, any more than a micro penis would be for a woman.

So yeah, I may wonder about it before the big event.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Well he!! yes I consider it! Who wants a gal with equipment resembling a box of cow tongues??!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ I never knew you were bi

=O


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

She'd run like hell if she knew what I thought about but hey the best ones will be loving it. 
I think about - everything ! But most importantly , does she have a pretty mouth and lips because maybe I'd be heading South :smthumbup:
If she's in jeans or pants of some kind , I'll be really hoping she fills them out nicely , full , yummy lookin.
And I just love a girl that smells nice. Not just that she's thrown on 1/2 a gallon of perfume but really smells nice , skin and stuff .


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

So long as it taste good I don't care what it looks like.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> OF course, I had to ask the female counterpart of this question. Do you men contemplate what the female equipment might look like including its size as you are asking for the date?


Can't say I've ever done this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ^ I never knew you were bi
> 
> =O


lol I'm not,I was being silly


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

If I'm at the store, looks are greatly like the packaging that a product comes in: if it appeals to me and is functional, I'll likely try it out. If for some reason that it isn't, then I'll just keep on shopping.

If after using it, and it appeals to me, then I'll continue to go with it.

A woman is pretty much the same way. In trying to initially get to know her, if there is a mutual attraction between us that is predicated on looks, then I greatly want to know more about her socially, psychologically, empathetically, and spiritually, largely to be better able to possibly foster a connection between us. That's only natural!

Once that connection and an aura of comfortability is made, then I become more acutely interested in those hidden physical attributes of hers, although I do have a very basic idea of what they may actually look like whenever it is that I finally arrive. 

And much more often than not, I'm really not all that surprised nor perplexed by what I find, because the emotional connection between us has simply made it all that much easier to accept! And from my experience, that usually goes both ways!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, back to the original question:

The size, shape and color of her hoo hah isn't even on my list.

Ameability, humor, intelligence, character and the size of her taa taa's are much more important...wait...did I just say that?

As I get older, looks become less important, personality becomes more...except for taa taa's. They still catch the eye.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

No, to answer the OP question..and I don't think most guys do. I've NEVER heard guys mention anything about a ladypart's appearance being satisfactory or not in locker room talk. Presentation of hair is noticed however...as is any cosmetic additions such as tattoos or piercings...which is all relegated to personal preference. I don't think it factors in very much...not as much as we perceive in terms what is expected for a man's parts.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think they are all beautiful...

and in regards to that I want someone who takes the time to trim it up real nice. A landing strip is the nicest because she is still a woman - not a girl - and there is no hair to get in the way of my enjoying pleasing her.

So I guess when I date someone I am hoping that she takes good care of herself, especially down there.


----------



## Rascal (Mar 29, 2013)

I could care less what her hooha looks like as long as it works properly. I am more concerned about her clothed appearance than her unclothed appearance. Sure a fit woman with perky boobs is nice, but you have to remember women age like milk, so it ain't going to last - especially when they have babies. What's important to me is whether she puts on some war paint and dresses sharp or not. I mean, you spend more time looking at her that way than when she is naked anyways.

Now with that said, what amazes me is how different women are down there. I have never been much into porn so I was surprised to see the variance. Some have lips that split in front and others split only between the legs. Some are slimy and some are juicy. Some have big lips and some barely have any lips at all. It's simply fascinating.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

of course everybody has preferences! I prefer a pleasing attitude!
make all the difference!


----------

